# Board Brands That Suck



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

We use Sheetrock or Lafarge. Personally a fan of Sheetrock, but I don't see a whole lot of differences between the two. But what are the crapper brands out there? Just something to know what to avoid. If boss man says he's got Certainteed, I plan on running to the hills, but'd like to send a letter on why I ran


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me kick this one off :yes:
CERTAINTEED
Enough Said. Nothing more needs to be added to this thread


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Pabco rock is also junk!! Bad ends on every sheet! Steer clear!!!


----------



## 5min Mud (Jan 18, 2013)

Whys Certainteed so bad? It crumble too easily or what?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> Pabco rock is also junk!! Bad ends on every sheet! Steer clear!!!


 Pabco is good to me?? We use 5/8. What kind are you talkin about? All 1/2" board sucks:yes: Pabco flame curb is good:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't remember who makes it but Tough Rock is by far the worst iv'e used .

It weighs more, breaks bad and allways seems to look like its been stored in a tornado.

I despise the 5/8 and recently used the 1/2 reg "total crap" and as a boarder there is not much to complain about if your boarding with 1/2 reg.

Tapers out here don't like it either the surface pretty much has to be completely mudded. By the time your done you can tell witch board were tuff rock when there done cause you cant see them any more.

That being said mostly we get sheet rock it's good, and certainteed i find it's fine to board with really like the light weight, but as you've heard lots of taping issuse with certainteed. I don't tape yet but i can see problems with the bevel's not being consistent in thickness .So tape 
is gonna start off crappy if too bevel's don't line up nice i think:blink::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

5min Mud said:


> Whys Certainteed so bad? It crumble too easily or what?


I understand you're new here. So here's a little reading up you might enjoy.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/certainteed-wallboard-2685/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/certainteed-drywall-problems-3220/

That's right....we have several threads dedicated to show just how much certainteed board sucks!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

We must have got a bad load of pabco cuz it's been awful to tape. And yes the last two house were 5/8" flame guard. Really loose paper on the butt ends, big gap on the factory end. Overall just a lot of extra work to tape. For the time being pabco rock is all we can get for a decent price so ill continue to use it but not happy about it!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I will admit we have had a couple bad loads as well. If it gets old or sits outside too long it gets crumbly, but if you get it fresh or well stored, you will like. I had to complain more than once about it but pretty soon they kept the old chit off the truck and only sent the fresh:thumbsup: I have recently switched suppliers who dont carry pabco, all usg now:yes: That 5/8 is heavy chit on lids. Dont hang all the board but when I do Id prefer pabco


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

USG makes a better product for sure but due to some local "politics" our supply house would have to purchase it from another supply house 80 miles away in another state thereby making it way to expensive. It's out of my hands but for me I either pay in the beginning or end up paying more in the end!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

here in pittsburgh the commercial suppliers only carry lafarge, USG, or sheetrock. all of its good


----------

